# Williamsburg - 8/19 (need 3-4BR combo)



## twinmommy19 (Jul 5, 2016)

Have a 1 BR short stay reserved from 8/20 at the Marriott (if staying here I technically only need 6 nights.)  First preference to confirm another unit or two here (any combination except 2 studios - we need more space than this.)

Would also take a 4BR in the Estates Section at Kings Creek (even though we've paid for the short stay already.)

Willing to pay the max allowed ($100 per night) each of up to two lock out sections -  would end up totaling $1400 for two units for 7 nights.)  

Happy to consider offers from other Williamsburg resorts but for less money as we have passed on a numbers of trades in RCI and II holding out for either of these resorts.

Thanks!


----------



## jtmcgarry (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,

I can get you two 2 BR lockoffs at Wyndham Patriots Place from 8/20 to 8/26 for $480 each ($960 total).

Jack
610-781-1199

Sent from my LG-V496 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtmcgarry (Jul 6, 2016)

If an available upgrade doesn't go away, I may be able to lower that to $400 each. $800 total. Jack


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 9, 2016)

thank you but there are a lot of children in this crowd.  There doesn't appear to be much for kids to do at that Wyndham resort.  The Kingsgate one seems great for kids, but it's not even rated silver on RCI which really scares me.  

Sigh - I'm kicking myself now for not just reserving our home resort at the Colonies...  This time of year in Williamsburg has never been this difficult to reserve.  I don't get it.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 9, 2016)

Sounds like Jack offered you a good deal - only 1 BRs at Kingsgate


----------



## jtmcgarry (Jul 9, 2016)

If you are going for the resort, I agree that Kingsgate is better for the kids. But there is plenty to do with kids outside the resort in Williamsburg. I have stayed at Kingsgate. It is nice and it is clean and comfortable. It may not be as updated as other Wyndham resorts but it is by no means run down. I would definitely stay there again. 

Jack


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 10, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> Sounds like Jack offered you a good deal - only 1 BRs at Kingsgate



Yes- the price is very good but we don't go away that often.  I'd really like amenities onsite for this trip.  We're a big group with lots of different ages... The only reason money is much of a factor at all here is because I acted SO confident that I would confirm something easily via II.  Sigh - I know nothing is ever a guarantee, but for the past 3 years, I've confirmed this week in a 2BR at the Marriott for a friend using an AC without problem.  Hence, where the confidence came from.   Typical that when I need it for me, I can't get it.   

I would take Kingsgate if it came up (multiple units even.)  Kings Creek is walking distance to the water park so that's a huge perk.  I guess the other money factor, is at what point should I just pay for the 5 week nights only through Marriott's website for one less night?  I'd only need 2 more units there and we own Marriott so I'd get the discount.  Think I'll keep watching for a while to see if there are any last minute cancelations.  thank you all for your advice!


----------

